# [SOLVED] Usb Sparks!



## ForbiddenReaper (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey. Im getting sparks when i try plug my printer in via the usb. this only happens when the printer is on and at the back of my pc any ideas?

Its not a large spark. You can only just see it. Its also a blue colour if this adds any difference. I also tryed plugging in all my other devices to see if it happens to them and there are still no sparks.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Usb Sparks!*

Either your printer is sending electrical feedback through usb or something in the printer is improperly grounded and causing electric or static build up.


----------



## ForbiddenReaper (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Usb Sparks!*

Is this a problem with my pc or printer?

Edit: Saying that my USB for my Printer is always on the carpet floor. But this only happens with my printer on so.....


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Usb Sparks!*

problem sounds like it is with your printer. With the printer on touch the usb cable to something metal before trying to plug it into pc and see if spark persists.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Usb Sparks!*

Turn OFF the printer before plugging in the USB cord.


----------



## ForbiddenReaper (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Usb Sparks!*

Got it checked today. All the problem was that i shouldnt be turning it on before plugging it in.


----------

